# A little haul from the states (Zaino, Migliore & various)



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Hi All,

Back from my hols today with a nice haul of products for me and Swiftjon to have a play with...........

I was looking forward to getting my hands on this wax for a while after reading some of Jesse "Clever nickname" reviews (Thanks for the advise Jesse :thumb::thumb, so after some careful planning I managed to ship some to my relatives in the states and collect it when I got there...................(arrived safe and sound, spot on shipping from migliore BTW)



















If you like the smell of Oranges then you'll love this stuff, Expect a review soon.

After struggling to get some Zaino products in the uk I found a stockist in Florida so after a trip to Coco beach I went shopping for some Z8 and Z16.........










1 for me and 1 for Swiftjon, we'll fight over the Z16..............:lol::lol:

I managed to pick up some other bit's from some various shops..........

Duragloss 901 x2
Duragloss 111
Duragloss Rubber and tyre dressing
Stoners invisable glass
Spraymaster spray bottle
A few applicators and a wash mitt




























Lucky for me they all arrived back home safely.........










The Primo now has it's place in the flightcase with the rest of them!!










Thanks for looking, Enjoy the Z8 Jon!

If anyone needs any info on the stores I used send me a PM or post on the thread and I'll be happy to help.

Howard


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

so thats where all the zaino's gone! :lol: nice little haul there Howard :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

well guess who got the z16........................... i did :lol:,cheer's for all the stuff mate,especially the detailing brushe's 901 and the other stuff,that wax look's smell's amazing mate :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

We have some Migliore coming in soon guys

Announcement next week

Nice collection btw


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

autobrite-direct said:


> We have some Migliore coming in soon guys
> 
> Announcement next week
> 
> Nice collection btw


What products are you going to stock AB?? Some of the other waxes look good also.

I'll let you know my thoughts if you like??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

HC1001 said:


> What products are you going to stock AB?? Some of the other waxes look good also.
> 
> I'll let you know my thoughts if you like??


Hi Mate

We are gonna stock the whole range Very nice products..A review will be nice mate if you can? Thanks

Mark:thumb:


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice haul there HC did you leave all your clothes over there so you fit them all in


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> We are gonna stock the whole range Very nice products..A review will be nice mate if you can? Thanks
> 
> Mark:thumb:


me and howard were just talking about paying you a visit mate :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

swiftjon said:


> me and howard were just talking about paying you a visit mate :thumb:


Oooo that would be nice! Might even pop the kettle on:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks good there, never heard of that wax before.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> Oooo that would be nice! Might even pop the kettle on:thumb:


best raid me piggy bank been looking at your website,in chief brody's word's gonna need a bigger shed:lol::lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

swiftjon said:


> best raid me piggy bank been looking at your website,in chief brody's word's gonna need a bigger shed:lol::lol:


£££££££'sssss:lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> £££££££'sssss:lol:


:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

swiftjon said:


> :thumb:


Just tell your lady that your buying Christmas presents!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> Just tell your lady that your buying Christmas presents!


well it wont be a lie ,just buying for me :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

already have primo but in the old jar, i dont somehow like the tin as much now, ive had it a few months already its a good wax but the only downer is i find it water spots far worse than many others in my collection...and QD wont remove them  so just pray it dont rain to often...or like me find it another reason to wash it again...its on my netbook though....and it does look brill...

not missing an op for a piccy though:







-

its nice to see a UK stockist though


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Good trip then Howard? Have a nice holiday?

What's this wax all about then hey?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Good trip then Howard? Have a nice holiday??


Yeah great lad, just not long enough...................but now back to work to pay for the next one!! I'm back over in Jan or Feb for more stuff 



Baker21 said:


> What's this wax all about then hey?


I want a nice wax to add to my collection (as if I needed any more!) and rather than going down the SN/BOS route etc I read a review by Jesse aka "Clever nickname" and though I'd give it a try. If you are ever in Wigan pop round and i'll put a coat on the superb.............:thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Howard, Im just back from the sunshine state myself. Where in Cocoa or Cocoa Beach was this store? I'll be sure to pay it a visit when im back next. Looks like you had a nice holiday. That invisible glass is good, and its about $3 in Walmart


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

rtjc said:


> Hi Howard, Im just back from the sunshine state myself. Where in Cocoa or Cocoa Beach was this store? I'll be sure to pay it a visit when im back next. Looks like you had a nice holiday. That invisible glass is good, and its about $3 in Walmart


Hi Rtjc, The stoners was a bargin and I will be picking some more up next time, I bought the Zaino stuff from Ecklers corvette parts in Titusville, took me about 15/20 mins from Cocoa (Highway 1) real easy to find too and the best part....................everything was in stock!!

:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Theres a guy on here whos business is called Migliore detailing that wax would be a nice selling point for him.

Gav


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Theres a guy on here whos business is called Migliore detailing that wax would be a nice selling point for him.
> 
> Gav


Oh yes


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

HC1001 said:


> Hi Rtjc, The stoners was a bargin and I will be picking some more up next time, I bought the Zaino stuff from Ecklers corvette parts in Titusville, took me about 15/20 mins from Cocoa (Highway 1) real easy to find too and the best part....................everything was in stock!!
> 
> :thumb:


Nice one, thanks for that bud. Will add it to my list of new places to visit for next time. Wish i was still there too! :thumb:


----------



## BMW318TI (Aug 4, 2009)

Not bad mate I like your case:car:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Yeah great lad, just not long enough...................but now back to work to pay for the next one!! I'm back over in Jan or Feb for more stuff
> 
> I want a nice wax to add to my collection (as if I needed any more!) and rather than going down the SN/BOS route etc I read a review by Jesse aka "Clever nickname" and though I'd give it a try. If you are ever in Wigan pop round and i'll put a coat on the superb.............:thumb:


Back to the lovely weather in the UK hey.........

Interesting choice on the wax and would be interested to hear what you think about it, in the meantime I will stick with Zaino and have a load being bough over next month myself........:thumb:

Thanks for the offer on the Superb, if only I had customer's in Wigan!!


----------

